# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Tutoriel Swift - Apprendre  dvelopper des applications iOS 8 : Partie 1 [Tutoriel]

## Community Management

Bonjour, 

Je vous prsente ce tutoriel intitul :

*Tutoriel Swift - Dvelopper des Apps iOS 8
*
*Partie 1*





> Apple a rcemment annonc un changement assez majeur sur la faon dont les applications iOS ont t dveloppes dans le pass, un langage de programmation tout  fait diffrent appel Swift qui remplace Objective-C. Comme je me suis lanc dans l'apprentissage de ce langage, j'ai dcid de poster rgulirement mes dcouvertes pour les partager. Cet article est le premier d'un grand nombre sur le sujet, et j'espre que vous allez les suivre !
> Donc, je vais commencer avec une application assez basique et expliquer comment le code fonctionne.
> Cette section a t entirement mise  jour pour reflter les changements dans Xcode6 Bta 5  partir du 4 aot 2014. Ce tutoriel est la premire partie d'une srie de 8 tutoriels


Les commentaires et les suggestions d'amlioration sont les bienvenus, alors, aprs votre lecture, n'hsitez pas. Commentez !

Bonne lecture !


* Vous voulez contribuer en traduction ou en rdaction ? Cliquez sur ce lien*

----------


## Lana.Bauer

Bonjour, 

Je vous prsente ce tutoriel intitul :

*Tutoriel Swift - Dvelopper des Apps iOS 8
*
*Partie* *2*





> Dans la partie 1, nous avons vu quelques notions de base de Swift et avons mis en place un exemple de projet simple qui cre une Table View et y met un peu de texte. Si vous ne l'avez pas encore lue, vous pouvez le faire ici. Pour cette section, nous allons faire quelque chose d'un peu plus ambitieux.


Les commentaires et les suggestions d'amlioration sont les bienvenus, alors, aprs votre lecture, n'hsitez pas. Commentez !

Bonne lecture !


* Vous voulez contribuer en traduction ou en rdaction ? Cliquez sur ce lien*

----------


## Lana.Bauer

Bonjour, 

Je vous prsente ce tutoriel intitul :

*Tutoriel Swift - Dvelopper des Apps iOS 8
*
*Partie 3*




> Dans les deux premires parties, nous avons pass en revue quelques notions de base de Swift et mis en place un projet simple qui cre une Table View et y met quelques rsultats obtenus suite  une recherche sur iTunes. Si vous ne les avez pas encore lues, consultez la partie 1et la partie 2.
> Cette section a t entirement mise  jour pour reflter les changements dans Xcode 6 Bta 5,  partir du 4 aot 2014.



Les commentaires et les suggestions d'amlioration sont les bienvenus, alors, aprs votre lecture, n'hsitez pas. Commentez !

Bonne lecture !

* Vous voulez contribuer en traduction ou en rdaction ? Cliquez sur ce lien*

----------


## Lana.Bauer

Bonjour, 

Je vous prsente ce tutoriel intitul :

*Tutoriel Swift - Dvelopper des Apps iOS 8
*
*Partie 4* 





> Dans les parties 1, 2 et 3, nous avons vu quelques notions de base de Swift, et avons fait un projet qui cre une Table View et y insre des rsultats issus de l'API iTunes. Si vous ne les avez pas encore lues, jetez un il  la partie 1, la partie 2 et la partie 3.



Les commentaires et les suggestions d'amlioration sont les bienvenus, alors, aprs votre lecture, n'hsitez pas. Commentez !

Bonne lecture !

* Vous voulez contribuer en traduction ou en rdaction ? Cliquez sur ce lien*

----------


## Lana.Bauer

Bonjour, 

Je vous prsente ce tutoriel intitul :

*Tutoriel Swift - Dvelopper des Apps iOS 8
*
*Partie 5  Chargement asynchrone d'images et mise en cache*





> Dans les parties 1  4, nous nous sommes penchs sur les bases de Swift et nous avons mis en place un projet simple qui cre un _TableView_ et le remplit avec des rsultats provenant de l'API d'iTunes. Si vous ne l'avez pas encore lu, regardez la premire partie.


Les commentaires et les suggestions d'amlioration sont les bienvenus, alors, aprs votre lecture, n'hsitez pas. Commentez !

Bonne lecture !

* Vous voulez contribuer en traduction ou en rdaction ? Cliquez sur ce lien*

----------


## Deepin

> Larticle est intressant mais contrairement  loriginal de James Quave, il manque un IF dans le code de la section:
> II. Interroger l'API
> 
> au lieu de: 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...


remarques transmis par un lecteur

----------


## esperal

quelques autres petites erreurs signales par la correction d'XCode 6 : 



> if(error != nil)


 au lieu de 


> if (error)


des ! aprs as dans 



> // analyse du rsultat
> var jsonResult = NSJSONSerialization.JSONObjectWithData(data, options: NSJSONReadingOptions.MutableContainers, error: &err) as! NSDictionary
> 
> let results: NSArray = jsonResult["results"] as! NSArray

----------


## LeBzul

@esperal : C'est exact, avec les dernieres Maj de Swift, certaines nouvelles contraintes sont apparu.
On est oblig de mettre un "!" aprs les "as". L'autocorrection de xcode le signale rapidement (de mme pour le if).

----------


## Lana.Bauer

> Avis personnel sur cette suite de tuto :
> C'est trs bien pour apprendre certaines bases; 
> Mais c'est relativement dommage qu'il n'utilise pas tous les objets Swift qui ont t mit en place et continue de passer par des objets Objective-c. 
> Par exemple, il est mieux d'utiliser Array (classe Swift) au lieu de NSArray (classe Obj-c), Dictionnary au lieu de NSDictionnary, String au lieu de NSString... ect.
> Par contre cela impliquerais de revoir une bonne partie du code et cela peux prendre du temps...

----------


## Francis Walter

Bonjour,

Je vous annonce la suite de cette srie de tutoriels sur le dveloppement d'applications iOS 8 avec Swift : *Partie 6 : Interaction avec des vues multiples*.




> _Cette section a t compltement remise  jour pour prendre en compte les changements de Xcode 6 Bta 6,  compter du 22 aot 2014._
> 
> Au long des parties 1  5 nous avons abord des notions de base de Swift, et construit un projet de dmonstration qui cre un Table View et y insre des donnes issues de l'API iTunes. Si vous ne l'avez pas encore lue, voyez le premier message pour lire la partie 1.

----------


## Francis Walter

::salut:: 

Voici la partie 7 de la srie de tutoriels sur le dveloppement d'applications iOS 8 avec Swift : *Animations, audio et cellules Table View personnalises*.




> Cette section a t compltement remise  jour pour reflter les changements de Xcode 6.3,  partir du 17 avril 2015.
> 
> Dans les parties 1  6, nous avons vu des notions de base de Swift et nous avons fait un projet qui cre une Table View et y insre des rsultats issus de l'API iTunes.

----------


## rzXbrain

println n'est plus support dans swift2, une recherche rapide permet de trouver cela rapidement, mais autant corriger le tuto ^^

----------


## neppate

Bonjour  tous, je suis actuellement en train de dvelopper un appli mobile ios avec un dveloppeur et ma question est la suivante:
Est il possible techniquement dans mon appli o les utilisateurs vont crnt des groupes, de dclencher  des moments prdfinis dans le codage, la camra selfie des utilisateurs pour que les membre du mme groupe se voit  tour de rle SANS QU'IL N'AIT A TOUCHER LE BOUTON DECROCHER, APPEL, POUR VOIR ET POUR ETRE VUE?
En gros A,B,C sont dans un groupe et je voudrais qu'a un moment prcis la camra selfie de A se dclenche pour que B et C le voit sans que PERSONNE N'AIT A TOUCHER A SON SMARTPHONE!
Bien entendu la premire fois que l'on ouvrira l'appli un message apparaitra disant :"Acceptez vous que nous dclenchions votre camra selfie vido pour que vos amis au sein d'un groupe puisse vous voir!" 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide prcieuse.

----------


## landro1023

bonjour, svp quelqu'un pourrait m'aider a dverrouiller mon iphone 7+ ? mon icloud est dsactiver et j'ai oubli le mot de passe en plus le mail associ a t supprimer. et je n'arrive pas a tlcharger icloud legacy besoin d'aide svp mon mail landrykocou@gmail.com. merci d'avance. cordialement

----------

